# dart ID please



## Sarra (Jul 5, 2008)

I just picked up two adult frogs from a local pet store (who got them from a local breeder). I have had a dart frog habitat setup for about 3 weeks, and it was thriving (the plants that is), so I went ahead and got the frogs just last week.

http://biyofan.joeyteel.com/frogs/rice/

I can attempt better pics if they are requested.


----------



## Leucs2008 (Mar 8, 2008)

All I can see is a frog butt! :lol: Do you have any pics of the front end?


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

Green and black auratus is all I can say from the pic lol get a better shot and I'm sure people can give you a more solid answer.


----------



## zachxbass (Apr 21, 2008)

^^ same as what they said... looks to be a g/b, but a better picture would help alot


----------



## Sarra (Jul 5, 2008)

Darn, it's hard getting pics of these frogs, they are anti-photogenic. >_<


----------



## Sarra (Jul 5, 2008)

I had to buy some Crested Gecko diet today, and happened to look on top of the dart frog enclosure (they still have one left at the pet store). It was labeled "Auratus", so I think I've got a positive ID. 

I'll post up pics later of their enclosure.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

It is definetly an Auratus, it is just hard to tell what morph it is since the pics are unclear, but I will agree with the others that it is a G/B


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

You will likley never know beyond Green and Black Auratus, these coulde be from any of a number of populations.


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

What pet store did you get them from?


----------

